# Rodrigo's 200sx SE-R



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

Been a while since i posted any car pics so here goes, 
I love my car very much and have enjoyed it , it has been running great and has alot of time and Coin invested into it. 
So i might put a feeler out to see what kind of respose it gets. 

Its a 95 200sx with 105k on the body and 30k on the motor .

ENGINE:
It has a Roller Rocker DE 
JWT 4 bar program
300z MAFS
VE oil Pump and VE alternator. 
GTIR -T28 Turbo set up 
370c S14 injectors purchased NEW in 04
HKS Wastegate actuator 
HKS Shroom filter
HKS FMIC
Blitz BOV (old skool)
Greddy SP 1 Exhaust
Greddy Profec B
Greddy 1.3 Rad cap
Apexi Turbo timer
Apexi SAFC 2
B&M short shifter
UR Crank Pulley 
Prothane Motor mount inserts
MIko's Tranny bracket
5th gear POP out kit installed by Gio
NISMO FPR
Marshall liquid FP guage
Walbro 255 fuel pump
ACT HD PP Street Disc
Fidanza Flywheel

BRAKES:
NX brake upgrade
drilled & slotted rotors
SS lines
KOYO OEM radiator NEW in 06/08

SUSPENSION
Front and rear Strut tower bars
KYB AGX 
Koni Bump stops
H&R springs
REAR Beam Completely NEW bushings all around
New OEM sway bar links
New OEM tie rods
ES control arm bushing (need to be installed)

EXTERIOR
99 OEM headlights Black housing (Thanks Wayne)
98 Grill 
JDM Lucino Emblems F+R
Black front lip
Black Side Skirts
Rota GT-3 in Bronze w/ step lip
Hankook Ventus Rubber


im sure ther is more i just cant remember

PICS 










































engine is extra clean inside , i will pop the VC soon as its going to get polished and pics will be up , looks like new.


----------



## nissannick1 (Feb 22, 2008)

That, my friend, is a beautiful car.


----------



## Rodrigo (Mar 26, 2003)

thanks , it has been thru a complete makover since i got it.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

any numbers ? hp? 1/4 mile? 0-60? mpg? rpms? bmw??? anything ???


----------

